# What ethnicity are you all?



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2006)

My father is French/Canadian and my mother is Japanese so that makes me half Japanese and half French/Canadian.

Edit: would've added the poll but there are too many different nationalities to list.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 10, 2006)

Mom's Italian, dad's English, Irish, and some Seminole, but very little.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 10, 2006)

i'm of german descent...


----------



## Mykie (Jul 10, 2006)

100% Drunk Irish metalhead


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 10, 2006)

Completely and totally Welsh!

As far back as anyone has been able to trace all of my descendants were born and lived in Wales too.


----------



## Samer (Jul 10, 2006)

Half Arabic (my dad is from Iraq) and Half Russian


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 10, 2006)

Half Scottish and half English. Born and raised in Shit Hole, Scotland.


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2006)

White Eurotrash mutt.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> White Eurotrash mutt.


----------



## Dormant (Jul 10, 2006)

Mother's Turkish, Father's Irish and I was born and raised in London England. I feel more English than anything else.


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 10, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Mother's Turkish, Father's Irish and I was born and raised in London England. I feel more English than anything else.



Turkish mom's are GREAT and Irish dad's love beer! OMFG DUDE YOU'RE THE EXAMPLE OF THE PERFECT HUMAN   

I'm Turkish and was born and raised in the Netherlands, but i guess you already figured that out


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 10, 2006)

Japan/France... wow... I'd love to hear how that happened Shawn  Probably an interesting story how your folks met. I always thought seeing people with interesting mixes like that was pretty cool. 

Anyways, my parents are from Zimbabwe.


----------



## Dormant (Jul 10, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> Turkish mom's are GREAT and Irish dad's love beer! OMFG DUDE YOU'RE THE EXAMPLE OF THE PERFECT HUMAN
> 
> I'm Turkish and was born and raised in the Netherlands, but i guess you already figured that out



 

Hence why I understood what your birthday wishes to Steve meant, and straight away recognised the nationality of your name.


----------



## Makelele (Jul 10, 2006)

Finnish and Finland-Swedish (basically the same thing, except Finland-Swedes speak Swedish).


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 10, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Hence why I understood what your birthday wishes to Steve meant, and straight away recognised the nationality of your name.



Ah but of course, that was you!  Hey can your mom cook fucking great as well? (that's the speciality of turkish moms   )


----------



## Dormant (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course! I think I have tried about 1000 variations of Patlican Imam Bayildi. Turkish food is brilliant. And generally quite healthy as well which helps!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 10, 2006)

Cuban/Italian/Russian/English


----------



## Sentient (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm an American white male that speaks english. Hell, that probably classifies me as a minority now. If not yet, then surely pretty soon. Hell, I'll probably have my own "National White Male Month" before I'm dead.


----------



## Nats (Jul 10, 2006)

italian


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 10, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Of course! I think I have tried about 1000 variations of Patlican Imam Bayildi. Turkish food is brilliant. And generally quite healthy as well which helps!



REP+10000 

Wow i really like food, all sorts of food of all sorts of cultures, and turkish food is one of my favorites next to Japanese food


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 10, 2006)

As far as I know...english. I'll ask my family later.


----------



## Loomer (Jul 10, 2006)

Danish born and raised, but I feel like I'm adopted from Mars every now and then.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


>


+1

I have an "O" in my name but my dad says his family's from England wtf...

Mom's side is like ... slovakia...austria...somewhere around there.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 10, 2006)

Parents born in Cuba, I was born in New Jersey so I guess I'm Cuban American.


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 10, 2006)

Italo-Canadian - Born in Canada, both parents Italian.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Roughly half German and half Irish on both sides, but I'm about 1/16th Native American, too. (My great grandmother (dad's grandma) was Blackfoot Indian, from South Dakota.)

This means I can drink like a mother fucker, and I love meat and potatoes. And cabbage.  Fucking cabbage.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 10, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Roughly half German and half Irish on both sides, but I'm about 1/16th Native American, too. (My great grandmother (dad's grandma) was Blackfoot Indian, from South Dakota.)
> 
> This means I can drink like a mother fucker, and I love meat and potatoes. And cabbage.  Fucking cabbage.



Cabbage owns. But not if you're going on a date in the near future. Then it sucks.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Cabbage owns. But not if you're going on a date in the near future. Then it sucks.


You never seemed to mind, cutie pie. 

Oops. Pard'n me. *blush*


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 10, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You never seemed to mind, cutie pie.
> 
> Oops. Pard'n me. *blush*




TDW....HUSH!!!! That's supposed to be between us and Chris.....oops.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Loose lips sink ships, and do other disturbing things, apparently.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 10, 2006)

America -- Fuck Yeah. 
What descent? English/Irish.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jul 10, 2006)

Belgian

descent?
Into beer


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 10, 2006)

^ I like this man's thinking.


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> Belgian
> 
> descent?
> Into beer



Belgians own for having one of teh best beer in teh w0rldz!!1!!11


----------



## nyck (Jul 10, 2006)

German and Italian.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 10, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> Belgians own for having one of teh best beer in teh w0rldz!!1!!11



Horns to that


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jul 10, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> Belgians own for having one of teh best beer in teh w0rldz!!1!!11




One?

We have THE best: Westvleteren Abbey beer

Then there's the 1500 others that kick Heineken's butt  

Anyways, for you US guys who wonders how such a small country might have so many different kinds of beer: we're big on that tradition. In the old days every town, village and abbey had it's own brewery. Why ? because of the black plague.
Brewing beer involves cooking water and alcohol, hence killing all harmfull bacteria. So most people started drinking beer instead of water.

That's why, on the global scale of alcoholism, you get the following order:
1, Russians
2, The Irish
3, The Belgians


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 10, 2006)

American.


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> One?
> 
> We have THE best: Westvleteren Abbey beer
> 
> ...



Wow, i'm your neighbour and i didnt know that  But sorry, i never tried that beer before. My favourite has to be Grolsch Weizen beer, but id like to try it someday


----------



## gdbjr21 (Jul 10, 2006)

Half Inupiaq Eskimo and Half Tlingit Indian.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome ^


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 10, 2006)

gdbjr21 said:


> Half Inupiaq Eskimo and Half Tlingit Indian.



Now that's a combo you dont see everyday!


----------



## Mykie (Jul 10, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> One?
> 
> We have THE best: Westvleteren Abbey beer
> 
> ...



The Irish all the way


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 10, 2006)

Mom's half Puetro Rican and Dad's half Russian. God knows what else I got in me.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Japan/France... wow... I'd love to hear how that happened Shawn  Probably an interesting story how your folks met. I always thought seeing people with interesting mixes like that was pretty cool.
> 
> Anyways, my parents are from Zimbabwe.


 My father was born and raised in Lewiston, Maine. Then, he went in the Navy back in 1969 and was stationed in Japan and met my mother there. He was in the Navy for 20 years.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 10, 2006)

Itallian, Maltese, and a few other things.


----------



## David (Jul 10, 2006)

9/10th's pure Aryan, 1/10th cherokee indian.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 10, 2006)

half Italian
1/4 german
the rest is english and Cherokee.


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 10, 2006)

Hawaiian, Welsh, and German 

And yet I cannot do either the Hula or that slappy lederhosen dance



Shawn said:


> My father was born and raised in Lewiston, Maine. Then, he went in the Navy back in 1969 and was stationed in Japan and met my mother there. He was in the Navy for 20 years.



LMAO

I have a Half Sister in Scotland (My Dad Was a Navy Guy and got around as well)


I prolly have more half siblings I dont know about......



gdbjr21 said:


> Half Inupiaq Eskimo and Half Tlingit Indian.



Ive been to Sitka - I have firends that live in Juneau and my brother lives in Anchorage

That ferry ride from Prince Rupert to Juneau


----------



## keithb (Jul 10, 2006)

American.

My ancestors were from Brittany, as far as I can tell (the record gets a bit fuzzy before they came to Canada in the early 1600s)


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 10, 2006)

keithb said:


> American.
> 
> My ancestors were from Brittany, as far as I can tell (the record gets a bit fuzzy before they came to Canada in the early 1600s)



Oh yeah? Well my great, great , great , great, great grandmother came across on the Mayflower! (Many times I'm told!)


----------



## bostjan (Jul 10, 2006)

I was born in detroit, michigan. My mom was born somewhere in michigan and my dad was born somewhere in kentucky. My grandparents on my mom's side of the family were from Slovenia (former Yugoslavia), and my grandmother on my dad's side was from Germany. My paternal lineage is unknown. Pretty much everyone except my dad changed his name going up through paternal heritage, so it gets confusing very fast&#8230;

So I'm American of German/Slovene descent.


----------



## Nik (Jul 10, 2006)

Bulgarian (Though I've lived in the states most of my life).

Bet I'm the only one on here


----------



## Jesse (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucked up story here. On my moms side Im english, but they origianlly came from Norway to England. On my Dads side Im Norweigan, but we landed in the US, and hung out in the dakotas for a while, then... well long story, we end up in crap town canada, and here we are!


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2006)

My nationality is American. My father's side is of German descent; my mother's side is of Irish descent (very proud Irish grandfather). My step-father's "side" (no blood relation) is of English descent.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 11, 2006)

English father (that side of the family's from the Yorkshire region) and a Scottish mother, although I tend to think of myself as more English.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 11, 2006)

OK well here goes,,,My Mom's family were actually part of the Nordic invasion into England So there is some Scandinavian and English. Then they came to the New Country in about 1590. My Great Great Grandmother on that side is Black Foot Indian. Then my Dad's side was directly from Russia and Germany...but being of the people I am..I also have French, Austrian, and Czech in me. What can I say...no one wanted us so we moved around a bit. But I am AMERICAN WITH NO FUCKING HYPHEN!!!!!!!


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 11, 2006)

Native Euromerican Czech^

NO FUCKING HYPHENS just like the man said


----------



## Drew (Jul 11, 2006)

Half Swedish, quarter Italian, and a quarter French-canadian. Of the three, the Italian is the most interesting half, and culturally the one I identify myself most closely with, so that's the one I think of myself as. I may only be a quarter Italian in body, but I'm all Italian at heart.


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 11, 2006)

Drew said:


> .......quarter Italian, and a quarter French-canadian. Of the three, the Italian is the most interesting half, and culturally the one I identify myself most closely with, so that's the one I think of myself as. I may only be a quarter Italian in body, but I'm all Italian at heart.



Awhhh  Sei cosi carino quando perli de la tua storia. Io penso che sei pui italiano perche a vero, il tuo cuore a sentimentale, e bravo.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 11, 2006)

awwwww....that's so cute Drew.....brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## JiNXeD (Jul 11, 2006)

Born in Scotland with Irish and Lithuanian bloodlines.
Brought up in as a child in Scotland and as an adolescent in
Holland (can you say weed?)
Dutch passport, Irish blood
Slèante!


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2006)

Mom's half American/half Panamanian, dad's Texan. Way back on my dad's side, we were one of the first families to settle in Texas. We're British somewhere back there.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah the Ferry sucks but its the only way to get around here in South East Alaska. I took it from Bellingham to Sitka, 3 long days.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 11, 2006)

Irish/Geman,,,, want to fight!


----------



## gdbjr21 (Jul 11, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> Hawaiian, Welsh, and German
> 
> And yet I cannot do either the Hula or that slappy lederhosen dance
> 
> ...




Sitka is nice but way to small and detached from the world. My Daughter lives in Anch.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 12, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> Irish/Geman,,,, want to fight!



...and beat each other to a bloody pulp, and then drink a shit load, all in the same bar in the same night! Fuck ya!


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew said:


> Half Swedish, quarter Italian, and a quarter French-canadian. Of the three, the Italian is the most interesting half, and culturally the one I identify myself most closely with, so that's the one I think of myself as. I may only be a quarter Italian in body, but I'm all Italian at heart.




I knew you had to have some frenchie poo in you.


----------



## angryman (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm English but i know that there's been Irish & also Romany Gypsy in our family tree.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Jul 17, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> Now that's a combo you dont see everyday!


Yeah its weird. I use to date this girl that was Japanese,Hawaiian and Cherokee Indian another odd one.


----------



## Jason (Jul 17, 2006)

Im 100% Albino African


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 17, 2006)

German and Irish.


----------



## Samer (Jul 17, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Im 100% Albino African



what do you mean man?


----------



## nienturi (Jul 18, 2006)

I am Turkish. My ancestors from my fathers side had come to anatolia from far east hundreds and hundreds years ago and my ancestors from my mothers side had come to todays K&#305;r&#305;m (todays Ukraine) (before the times of Ottoman Empire), stayed there for a long time and i mean this. At time of 18th centuary because of situations and changing balances, many of them migrates from K&#305;r&#305;m (todays Ukraine) to Anatolia... My roots are here since 18th centuary.


----------



## Jason (Jul 18, 2006)

Samer said:


> what do you mean man?



I'm White..it was a joke..clearly a unfunny joke.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm 100% 7-string guitarist


----------



## thepunisher (Jul 18, 2006)

David said:


> 9/10th's pure Aryan, 1/10th cherokee indian.


9/10 pure?
uhhh...i dont think that that's really possible.

Scandinavian here, with some german.


----------



## Firebeard (Jul 18, 2006)

About 70% Scottish, does the flame beard give it away? I have no clue what else.


----------



## rummy (Jul 19, 2006)

1/1 Korean


----------



## Goatfork (Jan 4, 2011)

Half Scandinavian, quarter Scottish and a quarter German.

Technically Euro-mutt, but that's nothing unique lol.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2011)

Quarter Irish, the rest English.


----------



## shredzilla509 (Jan 4, 2011)

thepunisher said:


> 9/10 pure?
> uhhh...i dont think that that's really possible.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 4, 2011)

A 4-year and a half bump! It must be some kind of record 

Anyway, it's an undeniably interesting thread, sooooo...

I'm like 12.5% Syrian, about 70% Portuguese; the rest is a mix of French and unknown (most likely African and/or southern Native-American)


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm an American. That's my nationality.

My ethnicity on the other hand is Hawai'in, Polish, German, English, Irish, Scottish, Scotch-Irish, Tahitian and a small amount of Chinese.


----------



## Van (Jan 4, 2011)

half German, half Norwegian: in the words of Weird Al, "whiter than sour cream"


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm of Scottish and Canadian descent on my Dad's side and Scandinavian on my Mom's side.

Basically I'm a cold, drunken bastard with great taste in metal.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 4, 2011)

My mom is Serbian with Gypsy ancestry 
My dad is Dutch with prestigious heritage

Im first generation American, but i was raised overseas in Riyadh and spent most of my life travelling since my dad is a photo journalist. I barely consider myself American, i prefer saying "Im from New York" (Brooklyn represent)

I was born looking super dutch and now i look alot more Serbian.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2011)

100% Kickshitinanese


----------



## Jeggs (Jan 4, 2011)

100% Norwegian, but when I drink I sometimes become a afroamerican! Bumpin' dem beatz for da bitches!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm, how do you say?? Ah, yes, a honky.

Irish + Scottish + French (suc le bleu!!) = me

(I know, those are nationalities, but you get the point)


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 4, 2011)

Mixture of Czech, English, and awesome.


----------



## jymellis (Jan 4, 2011)

75% native american


----------



## bostjan (Jan 4, 2011)

Holy necrobump, Batman!

Interesting thread, though...seeing as how the internet seems to wipe away any signs of ethnicity, gender, and other personal information.

Since my last post in this thread, I've done a pretty extensive family tree and found out that my father's father was probably 100% Britton. One of my ancestors did a family tree that went all the way back to the Renaissance, and at least all of the recent bits of it checked out. I guess that explains my orthodential problems. 

Also, my mother's mother was a quarter gypsy, which doesn't make me any significant amount of gypsy, but it's pretty cool to me, because it was something I never knew about my grandmother.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2011)

You have many treasures. Who have did you rob for this?


----------



## jymellis (Jan 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> You have many treasures. Who have did you rob for this?


 
rhythm in jump dancing close to you


----------



## Murmel (Jan 4, 2011)

As far as I know, I'm pretty much all Swedish maaany generations back. Which I guess makes me a viking because I also live up north 
Would be awesome if I'm the first in many decades to migrate to some distant country.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 4, 2011)

just going back 3 generations, I'm one part austrian, 1 part german, 3 parts Spanish, and the rest is Mexican. Which explains my boiled fish skin color.


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> 100% Kickshitinanese



Hmm, I've never heard of Kickshitania, where is it?


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2011)

It's on the continent of BAMFstralia. The capital is Imafuckinbossopolis.


----------



## Thep (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm Asian. More specifically Tai, not to be confused with Thai, who do happen to be Tai. More specifically, Lao. More specifically Lao Loum. I love Southeast Asian Anthropology!

However I believe that there must be some Khmer mixed in me, because my mother's side of the family is somewhat dark skinned.


----------



## RaceCar (Jan 4, 2011)

75% Spanish (Spain) 25% German


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2011)

Three-fourths German, the rest Irish and English in equal measure. Cracker white!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm half-Betazoid.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2011)

Deanna Troi?


----------



## renzoip (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm Criollo. Basically, I'm Peruvian, my parents are Peruvian, my grandparents are Peruvian, and my my great grandparents migrated to Peru from Spain.

Peru = Some of the best food ever!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> Deanna Troi?



Yeah, that's my dumbfuck sister. She joined dumbfuck Starfleet while I followed in dad's footsteps to become an intergalactic ambassador.

Needless to say they like me more.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 4, 2011)

:35 of this video pretty much sums me up


----------



## fretninjadave (Jan 4, 2011)

korean and mexican .
I'm a soybean,


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> It's on the continent of BAMFstralia. The capital is Imafuckinbossopolis.



Can't rep. 



Randy said:


> Deanna Troi?







fretninjadave said:


> korean and mexican .
> I'm a soybean,



I see what you did there.


----------



## fretninjadave (Jan 4, 2011)

Rick said:


> Can't rep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

If your german and mexican technically you're a
"beaner-schnitzel"


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2011)

Rick said:


> Can't rep.



No, but I can! 

For reals;

Mother: Trinidad & Tobago; Grandparents -- native Carib, Scottish; Mumbai Indian

Father: USA; Grandparents -- French, Dutch; French, Scottish


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2011)

fretninjadave said:


> If your german and mexican technically you're a
> "beaner-schnitzel"



Nice.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 4, 2011)

English all the way, my mum reckons some of her ancestors are Scottish though. Which makes sense seeing as she's from far up north.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 4, 2011)

Thep said:


> I'm Asian. More specifically Tai, not to be confused with Thai, who do happen to be Tai. More specifically, Lao. More specifically Lao Loum. I love Southeast Asian Anthropology!
> 
> However I believe that there must be some Khmer mixed in me, because my mother's side of the family is somewhat dark skinned.





Is "Tai" pronounced differently than "Thai?"

Gotta love the US school system's treatment of the topic of Asian culture.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 4, 2011)

Your Majesty said:


> Italo-Canadian - Born in Canada, both parents Italian.



Reading stuff like this cracks me up... even though I know she doesn't post here anymore, she's NOT "Canadian"... that's not an ethnicity, and your ethnicity is based on where your family ORIGINATED from, not where you were born.  Both of your parents are 100% Italian? How does that make you of Canadian descent exactly?  You're Italian. That's like saying, "Oh my ethnicity? I'm AMERICAN because I was born in the US!" Nope, incorrect! Sorry, that just annoys me as I've seen a lot of people actually claim that and it's not correct.  

Me? Literal split of exactly 50% Spanish (from Spain) and 50% Hungarian. All of my family originated from those two countries dating back several generations since both sides of my family kept pretty good records of our ancestors.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 4, 2011)

White


Canadian!





oh, you want more? Well I suppose. 1/2 Scottish and the rest is mostly french and some native american.


----------



## MFB (Jan 4, 2011)

40% Swedish
30% German
20% French-Canadian erk
10% Fuck-if-I-know


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2011)

MFB said:


> 20% French-Canadian erk



It's okay, Ben, you can still be my friend.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 4, 2011)

Uh... white.

My dad's side: Dutch and Irish.
My mom's: Not really sure, except that my Papaw's family has some Native American.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 4, 2011)

50% Black (Father is from the Democratic Republic of the Congo)
50% White (Mother is some sort of German/Slav mix)

I haven't seen my mother since I was two, so I'm mostly going on hearsay as to her lineage. Being a mulatto in Texas is hard, man. 

On a related note, how is it that quite a large percentage of white people here in the States (at least in my own, subjective personal experience) claim Native American descent to some degree? Looking at the cultural bias of the last 200 years of American history, I find it highly unlikely. You'd at least see more African ancestors than Native American. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 4, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> On a related note, how is it that quite a large percentage of white people here in the States (at least in my own, subjective personal experience) claim Native American descent to some degree? Looking at the cultural bias of the last 200 years of American history, I find it highly unlikely. You'd at least see more African ancestors than Native American. Any thoughts on this?


Iunno. Maybe some of them want to be able to say that they have some right to the land/bein' murrcan?

My Papaw is really dark complected, and I've just heard him mention something about having native american lineage somewhere in there, not really sure where. [/defensemode] 

EDIT: And I don't see why you think that cultural bias would lead there to be more African lineage than Native American? I mean, I've seen much more racism against black people than "the red man".


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 4, 2011)

^

Well, a large chunk of the settlers were male. Got to do something to pass the time.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 4, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Iunno. Maybe some of them want to be able to say that they have some right to the land/bein' murrcan?
> 
> My Papaw is really dark complected, and I've just heard him mention something about having native american lineage somewhere in there, not really sure where. [/defensemode]
> 
> EDIT: And I don't see why you think that cultural bias would lead there to be more African lineage than Native American? I mean, I've seen much more racism against black people than "the red man".



Probably because we killed most of them! I think cultural bias is the wrong word for what I was trying to say. More white people had more interaction with black people than the native population. Keep in mind that us black folk were big, dumb brutes to them, not savages like the natives.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 4, 2011)

Mom's side: grandfather was Polish, and grandmother was also born in Poland, however, her birthplace is currently part of Belarus. She considers herself Polish. Seems fair to me. Interestingly enough, my grandfather left Poland at the beginning of the war, and was stationed in Italy throughout its entirety. My grandmother, who was young at the time, was separated from her family, which was all sent to Russia. She ended up in Lebanon, where she was raised in an orphanage. After the war, both my grandfather and grandmother came here to Montreal and met when they were 25 and 19, respectively. In a stroke of luck, my grandmother was able to find her mother in Russia, and much of our Polish/Belarussian/Russian family soon after came to Canada as well. I know next to nothing about my grandfather's family.

As far as my father's side is concerned, my grandmother is Scottish and grandfather was originally from somewhere in the Soviet Union, most likely Latvia, Lithuania or Russia. My grandfather was also Jewish. I really don't know much more than that.

I was also named (my middle names) after my grandfathers, Jeff Henry (Henryk) Alexander.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm part Native American, English (Routh), German or Irish for Purvis side? I'm not sure. Maybe someone could clarify of last names from where they live. 

Anyway there's supposed to be a church in England I think, called the Church of Routh?

I have no idea. But that's where my ancestors of the Routh side are from.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 4, 2011)

Trying to hide that French Canadian, eh Jeff?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 4, 2011)

My mom is from Yugoslavia. She moved here in her early 20's. We have discussions on if we're now Bosnian, or Croatian. Guess all the Catholics moved to Croatia after the war, but she had left before then. My cousin from there chimes in all the time, and it makes a very confusing convo,  Geographically, we're Bosnian...politically and religiously (since it's the same thing there), we're Croatian.

I just say Yugoslavian (and no, thats not Slavic, assholes )

My fathers side came from Scotland, a trillion years ago. My last name came from MacDubshire, which is 'Dark one of peace'. Also known as the Black Knights 

And there's a VERY little bit of Blackfoot Indian.

Sooo:

50% Yugoslavian/Bosnian/Croatian (depends who I'm talking to, )
~25-35% Scottish (my dads side has a LOT of Scot, his mothers side is from Scotland too)
~1-5% Blackfoot

I've got a lot of interesting stories about my ancestors, like George Washington McFee, who fought for the Confederacy, and killed his own brother, who fought for the North (actually have the records of that somewhere). Also have arrest records of MacFee and McFee boys who were moonshiners and hotrodders during prohibition. And even some information on the entire MacDubshire clan being exiled from Ireland for their abuse of alcohol, and moving to Scotland, but refusing to adhere to any one Kingdoms rule (hence becoming the Black Knights).

I was destined to be an alcoholic


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 4, 2011)

100% German
Pretty boring compared to the rest of you


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 4, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Trying to hide that French Canadian, eh Jeff?



Shhhhhh I shall not be exposed!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 4, 2011)

75% Italian, 1/16th Cherokee Indian, and no idea what the rest is.


----------



## pwilldabeast14 (Jan 4, 2011)

Shawn said:


> My father is French/Canadian and my mother is Japanese so that makes me half Japanese and half French/Canadian.
> 
> Edit: would've added the poll but there are too many different nationalities to list.



nice! well my mom was adopted from korea by a dutch family and my dads a good ole white guy from north carolina


----------



## Sofos (Jan 4, 2011)

(All except American Indian Appx/guess)
American Indian 25%
German 37%
Irish 37%
Other 1%


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 4, 2011)

I have to tick 'Asian - Other' when I fill in forms 

But 100% Burmese. Hence the 'other' bit.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 4, 2011)

Persian
Assyrian
Russian
Arabic

25% each.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm a Heinz 57- Irish, German, Polish, Swedish, Cherokee... thats all I can remember lol.


----------



## the drew (Jan 4, 2011)

Dad's black, Mom's of German and Irish decent.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 4, 2011)

1/4 Sioux 
1/8 Northern Mexican
1/8 Polish
1/4 German
~1/4 Irish
~.01% Something else.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2011)

1/2 Welsh
3/8 English
1/8 Irish

Edited to compensate for drunken stupidity


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 4, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 1/2 Welsh
> 7/8 English
> 1/8 Irish


 
You are more a man than any of us.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2011)

techcoreriffman said:


> You are more a man than any of us.



Why's that?


----------



## Explorer (Jan 4, 2011)

First off, addressing something raised in this thread before the necrobump, I used to travel with... with a club of Belgian motorcycle enthusiasts, and I wish to note that the best fuckin' beer I've ever had, bar none, was the dark stout from Abbaye de Leffe. Does anyone know where Waremme is? And, if so, is the Metropol still there? 

----

How far back are we supposed to go with our ancestry?

Most recently, Mexican and Finnish.

Going back further, Mayan, Spanish, Italian and Portuguese, Laplander and Russian.

I was also fortunate in that my family never thought it was bad or shameful to be able to speak in different languages. Although my fluency has faded in a few, I currently speak at least three languages fluently, and would probably recover the fluency in another two if I had the time to immerse myself for six months....

----

Lastly, as a tribute to the lack of grammaticality...



Randy said:


> You have many treasures. Who have did you rob for this?



Sigged! (Is that from "Borat?")


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 4, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Why's that?


 
1/2+7/8+1/8= 1 1/2


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2011)

techcoreriffman said:


> 1/2+7/8+1/8= 1 1/2





I've drunk a lot tonight


----------



## espman (Jan 4, 2011)

1/2 Ukrainian
1/4 Irish
1/4 Scottish


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> 100% German
> Pretty superior compared to the rest of you



You Germans and your purity.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 4, 2011)

lobee said:


> You Germans and your purity.




The last time people went with that argument, WWII happened. Let's not walk down that path again, righty dighty?


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 4, 2011)

Mom: German
Dad: Norwegian
Me: Born in Canada.

Viking Nazi Hockey Player?


----------



## Cuda (Jan 4, 2011)

I am not sure on % or fractions.

My dad's side: british and french from my grandpa, jewish/french from my grandma.

My mom's side: italian from my grandma and german/cherokee indian.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jan 4, 2011)

My whole family is from Mexico. So 100% Mexican. More specifically part Spanish, French, and Native American.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Sigged! (Is that from "Borat?")



 Yes it is. Since bostjan mentioned being part gypsy, it seemed only fitting.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 4, 2011)

Explorer said:


> How far back are we supposed to go with our ancestry?



Good question. If we're going back far enough, I'm 100% Russian, or whatever Russia was back then .


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

^Fucking awesome is what it was back then.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 5, 2011)

<Greek!


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 5, 2011)

All of my relatives were from Cape Breton or Newfoundland. I think some of the first Pelley's to settle in Cape Breton were African.

I never really looked too far back.


----------



## ayambakar (Jan 5, 2011)

Proudly Chinese-Indonesian  where all your cheap and affordable guitars are built 

*well, to be honest, I've seen beautiful guitars made in Indonesia by Indonesian luthiers, both rip-offs and originals. and none of them are overpriced.*

*sorry for offtopic - still ethnic-related anyway*


----------



## Tree (Jan 5, 2011)

50% Mexican 35% Assyrian and 15% other (German and Swedish I think)


----------



## DesertBurst (Jan 5, 2011)

Korean

no I don't play starcraft.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

^I actually laughed out loud at that one.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 5, 2011)

DesertBurst said:


> Korean
> 
> no I don't play starcraft.



Yes, you do. You just don't know it yet.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 5, 2011)

English, Scottish, some Swedish (or so I've been told), and whatever else.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 5, 2011)

Dad is from Canary Islands (Spain), born and raised in Venezuela. 
Mom is 1/4 Dutch (her grandpa was from Holland and moved to Curacao), and 3/4 Venezuelan.

That makes me 1/2 Spanish, 1/8 Dutch (hence why I'm taller than everyone else in my family... Even though I'm rather short), and 3/8 Venezuelan.

Now I live in the Middle East, after having lived in Madrid for 2 years.  Shit hits the fan really hard some times... And you better be grateful for it


----------



## Yaris (Jan 5, 2011)

+


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 5, 2011)

DesertBurst said:


> Korean
> 
> no I don't play starcraft.



Yeah.....and token doesn't play bass.....


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm 100% Indian and no I won't do your taxes for cheap


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 5, 2011)

*jedi mind trick*
"you WILL do my taxes for cheap..."



.....damn I wish it was that easy.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 5, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> My mom is from Yugoslavia. She moved here in her early 20's. We have discussions on if we're now Bosnian, or Croatian. Guess all the Catholics moved to Croatia after the war, but she had left before then. My cousin from there chimes in all the time, and it makes a very confusing convo,  Geographically, we're Bosnian...politically and religiously (since it's the same thing there), we're Croatian.
> 
> I just say Yugoslavian (and no, thats not Slavic, assholes )



Where in Yugoslavia was your mother from. Technically if she is from that area she is from the Southern Slavic group.

Im Serbian. So technically we are supposed to hate each other. Did you get a fun Slavic name? cause i did.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

^And a nemesis was born.


----------



## TheWreck (Jan 5, 2011)

«««I'm a Reptilian!

My grandmother is from norway and my grandfather was an Indian (Mohawk/Iroquois), that is on my dad side.
And my mom family is from Italy.

I may be to blended......


----------



## The Somberlain (Jan 5, 2011)

50% Coptic Egyptian
25% Volga German
25% Irish

I have quite the history of religious minorities here...


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

^Roman Catholics and Protestants are religious minorities? 

I get the Egyptian (though Coptic _is_ "Christian"), and the possibility the the German blood to be of Mennonites but... 

Explain?


----------



## Ishan (Jan 5, 2011)

Mostly French + some Spanish + a bit of gypsy (top that haha) + a very remote accent of African blood 
And I look like your regular white guy from France, go figure...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 5, 2011)

Filippino, with a bit of Chinese anscestry (because everyone who's actually seen me says I don't look Filippino at all).


----------



## hutchman (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm a mutt of Europe. Mostly English mixed with french, German, Italian, Russian and Irish plus a few others. When my old man researched into our family tree I was pretty amazed. My (however many greats) grandfather came out to Australia on the 3rd fleet as a convict for stealing a goose. So, you can only get 2 more ships more Aussie than me. I also have a little aboriginal in me so I guess that makes me even more Aussie.


----------



## blister7321 (Jan 6, 2011)

english scottish irish welsh serbian german austrian 
possible scandinavian


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 6, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^And a nemesis was born.



hahaha, nah i dont play that card. I have had altercations with Croats and things got weird real fast. I dont appreciate being called a murderer...basically.

Some of my closest friends are Croatian, we're all Slavs sooooo why bother looking at it negatively iMHO.


----------



## SAWitall (Jan 6, 2011)

half pacific islander...of the marianas islands, grew up on guam for 14 years thats my moms side...on my dads side im irish, german and cherokee native american


----------



## The Somberlain (Jan 6, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^Roman Catholics and Protestants are religious minorities?
> 
> I get the Egyptian (though Coptic _is_ "Christian"), and the possibility the the German blood to be of Mennonites but...
> 
> Explain?



Volga Germans were Catholic minorities in predominately Protestant areas, and were forced to move to Russia for some time.

Catholic Irish weren't really minorities, but they were persecuted too

Copts are now about 1% of the Egyptian population, down from 10% a century ago.


----------



## pero (Jan 6, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> hahaha, nah i dont play that card. I have had altercations with Croats and things got weird real fast. I dont appreciate being called a murderer...basically.
> 
> Some of my closest friends are Croatian, we're all Slavs sooooo why bother looking at it negatively iMHO.





well, us Slavs used too live in the same state till the 90` when some fucktard politicians got some crazy ideas which resulted in a stupid and meaningless war with a lot of casualties.

I don`t care about someone`s ethnicity, all Slavs are my brothers 

btw. what`s your funny slavic name?


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 7, 2011)

Chinese... Mum and Dad born in Malaysia though...

Ancestors from...uh....China?? Well, that's the history


----------



## Chuck (Apr 13, 2014)

Bump from the dead! 

I'm German, French and Scandinavian. I think the Scandinavian in me explains my love for metal


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm a strong, independent black woman who don't need no man.


----------



## crg123 (Apr 13, 2014)

^


----------



## crg123 (Apr 13, 2014)

> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Bump from the dead!
> ...



I will alway see you as will smith lol


I am Russian/Italian/Irish/Lithuanian and all man lol


----------



## Tontototo (Apr 13, 2014)

100% Chinese here


----------



## asher (Apr 13, 2014)

1/2 very diluted Scottish - a quarter from each side, and that line has been in the States for a really long time. Apparently one side goes back to blue blood around the time of Robert the Bruce. 1/4 Austrian, and 1/4 very fresh Hungarian. My grandfather was born in Barcelona and moved between there and Budapest in the early/mid 30's until they came to the States (his dad was a fairly high level rabbi, you see...).


----------



## flint757 (Apr 13, 2014)

25% Cherokee
25% Polish 
50% German

My family has lived in the US since the late 1800's though.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 14, 2014)

Mom:100% Black

Dad: Black/German


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 14, 2014)

Holy dicksnapping shitsnacking necrobumps, Batman! And twice already! 4 years and a half the first necro, and over 3 years for the second!  Nuts.

I already commented a while back, but I should probably elaborate again, as I've found out a little bit more about my ancestry since then:

Father's side:
Both of my grandparents are from the Canary Islands as far back as we can tell. La Palma (one of the seven islands) was a very small and rather secluded community back then (smaller still than today), and I don't think they really kept ancestry records much, but we know that even my great-great-grandparents lived there (somewhere in my family there is a portrait of my great-great-grandparents, I believe), so my father is most likely 100% Canarian, which means that very likely his ancestry can be traced to both peninsular Spanish and Guanche descent. Both of these could have Berber blood in them. My grandparents emigrated together to Venezuela after the Spanish Civil War, during Francisco Franco's regime, at the end of the 1940's - early 1950's. I believe they married in Venezuela (not sure about this), and my dad was born and raised in Venezuela.

Mother's side:
There's slightly less information here, since it's a bit more complicated. Her grandfather from her mom's side was Dutch (lived in Curacao), while the rest of them were most probably all Spanish (although we lack details). From her dad's side, it is known that some of them are Spanish as well, but, due to family conflicts, ties were cut among many of them and there was bad blood, so it is not certain where they may have come from. My mom was born and raised in Venezuela, too.

In short, I say that I am 1/8 Dutch, ~1/8 unknown (perhaps some Wayuu aboriginal), 1/4 peninsular (Iberian) Spanish, and 1/2 Canarian. I was born in Venezuela, and left the country at age 15.

When I introduce myself, though, I just say I'm half Venezuelan, half Spanish.


----------



## Svava (Apr 14, 2014)

Egyptian/Palestinian (African from the waist down, Asian from the waist up- think about it.)


Born American

Raised European

Engaged to a Costa Rican

Net result:

Diplomatic immunity- can make whatever ethnic jokes I want (based on the "don't worry, I have an (xethnicity) friend" principal)


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 14, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm a strong, independent black woman who don't need no man.


 

What was I then? just a piece of fresh meat ?


----------



## User Name (Apr 14, 2014)

im pretty much 100% Irish. born in the U.S. but every single one of my grandparents were born there.


----------



## MetalGravy (Apr 14, 2014)

Both parents from India, I was born in the US.


----------



## kamello (Apr 14, 2014)

Latin/Arab 

curiously, everyone in NY thought I was Italian


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 14, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> What was I then? just a piece of fresh meat ?



I don't _need_ you, bby, I just like to indulge from time to time.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 14, 2014)

100% Deutsch

Born, raised and living in AUS...


----------



## MFB (Apr 14, 2014)

Fun fact: the Layton family crest is a knight helm with yes, three shells. THREE SHELLS!


----------



## abandonist (Apr 14, 2014)

50% Swedish

50% Hate


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 14, 2014)

American...but I'm of Russian, Ukrainian, German, Scotch, Irish and Welsh descent.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Apr 14, 2014)

My mum's from Greenland and my dad's from Iran. I'm born and raised in Sweden


----------



## Murmel (Apr 14, 2014)

Kullerbytta said:


> My mum's from *Greenland* and my dad's from Iran. I'm born and raised in Sweden



That's so dope.

I'm your typical boring Swede. Some Sami here, some Finn there, and to spice it up a tiny bit of Romani.
You can't tell any of the Romani though, I look 100% Swedish.

It's funny, my father has almost black hair, darker complexion and brown eyes. My mom has the typical rat-coloured hair of scandinaiva, light complexion and blue eyes.

I got nothing from my dad except the shape of my eyes. So much for dominant genes


----------



## flexkill (Apr 14, 2014)

1% Irish 99% white trash!


----------



## silent suicide (Apr 14, 2014)

100% Belgian
Living in the northern parts of Sweden.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Apr 14, 2014)

Murmel said:


> That's so dope.
> 
> I'm your typical boring Swede. Some Sami here, some Finn there, and to spice it up a tiny bit of Romani.
> You can't tell any of the Romani though, I look 100% Swedish.
> ...



Hah, I get that alot... I don't think I've actually met anyone who's from Greenland before... 
People think I'm from either Japan, China or Chile  got some real sturdy, thick and durable hair from my mum, asian-esque eyes from mum and my dad's Iranian nose, haha. My height is a mystery though... Both mum and dad are like 5'6 and I'm 5'10 

Nothing wrong with 'boring swedes'! Yer a viking! Sometimes I wish I was Swedish because the Scandinavian ancestry is awesome  
Greenland's history is interesting and all... But... Vikings  everyone loves vikings. You should grow an awesome beard, braid it and just be awesome


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 14, 2014)

10% Italian, 90% douchebag


----------



## Insightibanez (Apr 14, 2014)

Half white/ half Tewa (Native American)


----------



## DredFul (Apr 14, 2014)

Viking.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 14, 2014)

The real question is, what am I *not*?

Based on conversations with my parents and grandparents, this is the myriad of lineages that I seem to have sprung from:

- Scottish
- French
- English
- Irish
- Spanish
- Cree
- Swedish
- German Jew

I've determined that I am very slightly more than 1/4 Scottish, and exactly 1/4 French. Everything else is a giant mishmash. I am a mutt from a long line of mutts.

Ironically, my last name is more reminiscent of Japanese than anything else.


----------



## necronile (Apr 14, 2014)

Both parents are from Azerbaijan and I look 100% slav lol, but I have bit of ashkenazic jewish in my ancestry


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 14, 2014)

95% Scotch Irish, 5% English. 

But I LOVE Asian and Hispanic women


----------



## asher (Apr 14, 2014)

Xaios said:


> The real question is, what am I *not*?
> 
> Based on conversations with my parents and grandparents, this is the myriad of lineages that I seem to have sprung from:
> 
> ...


 
My last ex was like this. She's a smattering of Scandinavian, English, French, Hungarian (Jewish) and a couple other things I can't remember (five or seven, and she also joked all farmers). Medium tone skin, tans a ton, curly brown hair and ends up looking Mediterranean or something. All her cousins are blonde and blue eyed


----------



## Necris (Apr 14, 2014)

Hispanic.

Don't know anything about my lineage, don't really care to.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Apr 14, 2014)

Necris said:


> Hispanic.
> 
> Don't know anything about my lineage, don't really care to.



This is sort of my thinking, too. I know there's some Scotch-Irish, German, and I keep hearing about some sort of Native American blood on my mother's side. I've never really looked any deeper into it. I may one day but it's not incredibly high on my list of things to do.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm English, my dad is English by birth etc but is ethnically half-Ukrainian, so I suppose that makes me a quarter Ukrainian? Or is it an eighth? Never sure if that's right, surely you're meant to take the mother's side into account as well... my mum is fully English.

So basically, I'm English with a weird misspelled Ukrainian surname (there's a story attached to that, which is available on request )


----------



## icos211 (Apr 14, 2014)

25% Cherokee
37.5% Slavic
37.5% Irish

Probably not that exact for anything except the Cherokee, there's most likely a lot of mixing that we aren't aware of, we just know that the trunk of my mother's family tree is Irish(the Killoughs for which Killough Castle and the town of Killough, Ireland are named), and my father's lineage is generally Czech Slavic.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 14, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> I'm English, my dad is English by birth etc but is ethnically half-Ukrainian, so I suppose that makes me a quarter Ukrainian? Or is it an eighth? Never sure if that's right, surely you're meant to take the mother's side into account as well... my mum is fully English.
> 
> So basically, I'm English with a weird misspelled Ukrainian surname (there's a story attached to that, which is available on request )



I understand why someone might not give it much importance - I just like to stick my nose everywhere I can (I know what you're thinking... and the answer is "maybe") - but the old man is such a damn good talker and storyteller that I can't help but sit down, listen, and be goddamn interested. 

*EDIT:* LOL I totally quoted the wrong post. This is what I was replying to:


dedsouth333 said:


> This is sort of my thinking, too. I know there's some Scotch-Irish, German, and I keep hearing about some sort of Native American blood on my mother's side. I've never really looked any deeper into it. I may one day but it's not incredibly high on my list of things to do.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Apr 14, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> I understand why someone might not give it much importance - I just like to stick my nose everywhere I can (I know what you're thinking... and the answer is "maybe") - but the old man is such a damn good talker and storyteller that I can't help but sit down, listen, and be goddamn interested.
> 
> *EDIT:* LOL I totally quoted the wrong post. This is what I was replying to:



Oh I hear ya' man. I used to love sitting around listening to the old-timers telling their stories of the old days. I always sat arouns and listened, but my family has been in America since before The Great Depression (my great-grandmother lived through it and that's what most of her stories were about) and everything is so watered down that all you really get are the highlights. That's why I know as much as I do is from the stories I've just never really delved much deeper into it. 

Maybe one day I'll do one of those mouth swabs and send it off to see what all I really am. Then again maybe not. It wouldn't change anything but I guess that the knowlegde would be nice to have.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 14, 2014)

white as a mo fvcka




but really, 25%irish, 25% scottish, 25% german, 25% cherokee indian


----------



## Svava (Apr 14, 2014)

This is a music forum- let me answer appropriately!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 14, 2014)

1/4 Italian
1/4 Mexican
1/4 Spanish
The rest an awkward mix of most of Europe and a tiny bit of Native American somewhere.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 14, 2014)

Basically every white country in Europe. All 100% metal though


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm some sort of Western European mutt (otherwise known as white as hell). Only two I know for sure (as in great-great (possibly another great) grandparents) are Irish and French. 

Alternately: FVCK Y'ALL I'M TEXAN!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 14, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Mom:100% Black
> 
> Dad: Black/German


Please tell me you speak fluent German and f**k with people all the time. 

I'm 100% Polish, though born and raised in Canada. Can understand the language well and speak it okay, though I have a thick English accent when I speak Polish and it frustrates me because I have to think about most of what I say and I'm used to talking at Mach 3 speeds in English.

I'm a little curious about my roots and ancestors and whatnot. Might end up doing one of those 23 and Me tests or whatever somewhere down the line.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 14, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Please tell me you speak fluent German and f**k with people all the time.


 In elementary school kids thought I was born in Europe and German being the most angry sounding language ever made for some great times and still does.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 14, 2014)

asher said:


> 1/2 very diluted Scottish - a quarter from each side, and that line has been in the States for a really long time. Apparently one side goes back to blue blood around the time of Robert the Bruce. 1/4 Austrian, and 1/4 very fresh Hungarian. My grandfather was born in Barcelona and moved between there and Budapest in the early/mid 30's until they came to the States (his dad was a fairly high level rabbi, you see...).



Huh. I hardly ever run into any other Hungarians. Cool 

I'm 1/2 Italian, 1/4 Hungarian, slightly less than 1/4 German and the rest is Irish

Oddly enough, I recently found out both my grandmother's maiden name and my last name mean the same thing, except in different languages.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 15, 2014)

Cherokee....


----------



## chassless (Apr 15, 2014)

both of my parents are lebanese, and i was born in canada!

i'm impressed at all the rich variety here. that was a pleasant read.



Svava said:


> Egyptian/Palestinian (African from the waist down, Asian from the waist up- think about it.)



that makes a lot of sense now !


----------



## no_dice (Apr 15, 2014)

My dad said our lineage goes back to Yugoslavia, but as far as I know, I'm just a plain old cracker.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Apr 15, 2014)

Mostly Irish, some German and Native American (Nottoway Indian).

The alcohol is strong with this one.


----------



## Svava (Apr 15, 2014)

chassless said:


> both of my parents are lebanese, and i was born in canada!
> 
> i'm impressed at all the rich variety here. that was a pleasant read.
> 
> ...



It's a stereotype joke, a geography joke, and a geometry joke at the same time.

It's magic!
xD


----------



## Joose (Apr 15, 2014)

All German heritage, to my knowledge. My family consists of Voigts and Schlossers. 

Makes sense... I love beer, meat and cars.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2014)

German. I too love beer, meat and cars.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm a pale white cold Norwegian, through and through. No known history outside of that, but I'm pretty sure there's something there that we just don't know about. My grandmother didn't look Norwegian AT ALL. So Either there was infidelity at some point, or someone way back came from a different place. We don't know.


----------



## chassless (Apr 16, 2014)

pics of your grandma or it didn't happen


----------



## asher (Apr 16, 2014)

I know we have the family crest for the Austrian side from forever ago. And there should also be a tartan for the Scottish noble side. I should find them.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 16, 2014)

100% Pakistani but born and raised in the UK

No super ethnic tendencies but I can process a shitload of red meat and have been able to grow a full beard since I was 15


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 16, 2014)

Klingon, you p'taks!!

But really, im Irish, English, Choctaw native American, Syrian, Lebonise and a pinch of Hebrew


----------



## chassless (Apr 16, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> But really, im Irish, English, Choctaw native American, Syrian, Lebonise and a pinch of Hebrew



i'm guessing an ancestor of yours came from the Levant region pre-1947 ?


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Apr 16, 2014)

I know my grandma and grandpa on my dad's side are full blooded Italian and Estonian, respectively. My grandpa might have had some German or Russian in his lineage instead of native Estonian but I have no way of knowing... I'm not sure about my mom's side but she said that there's British and Native American in there.

I don't look Italian at all. I'm pale, tall, slender, prominent jaw, and I burn easily, although I do talk with my hands. My dad's side of the family acts every Italian at gatherings (see:yells at each other all the time)

Also I was born and currently live in the US. If anyone asks me what my heritage/ethnicity is I say Italian-Estonian-British.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 16, 2014)

A third Italian, a third English, and the other third is Polish, German, and Russian.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 16, 2014)

reptilian


----------



## Mexi (Apr 16, 2014)

fish and bulb

edit: Salvadoran/Mexican born in Canada


----------



## MikeyLawless (Apr 16, 2014)

Italian, irish, german, maybe a insignificant amount of native american.


----------



## Alimination (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm 100% Persian, but I'm seriously the most white washed middle eastern ever. lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2014)

Bahamian, Cuban and a tiny bit Scottish. Couldn't you tell by how angry I am and how quickly I get there.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 18, 2014)

I DON'T SEE COLOUR MAN!

No, literally, in a message board, you're all dark grey with light grey on it. And so am I.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 18, 2014)

i'm a weird mix of different identities...
though i look brown (pakistani parents), i was born and raised in saudi arabia. so technically i should have some brown-ness or arabic influences, but aside from urdu as a language, i dont have much to do with either of the cultures....

i have been in canada for the last 15 years and that has shaped me the most. i'm mostly white-washed though...


----------



## -42- (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 18, 2014)

^


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm curious, do any of you guys speak any of your nationalities' languages? I speak some German, I don't know any Hungarian, and the only things I know how to say in Italian are "f uck," "whore," "happy Easter," "I speak a little Italian," and "hymn to Satan"


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2014)

I speak some German and plan on relearning it in the best future, but not a lick of Swedish which would also be rad to learn (but probably hard too)


----------



## asher (Apr 19, 2014)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I'm curious, do any of you guys speak any of your nationalities' languages? I speak some German, I don't know any Hungarian, and the only things I know how to say in Italian are "f uck," "whore," "happy Easter," "I speak a little Italian," and "hymn to Satan"


 
All I got is mah Enrgish. I'm white as hell.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 19, 2014)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I'm curious, do any of you guys speak any of your nationalities' languages? I speak some German, I don't know any Hungarian, and the only things I know how to say in Italian are "f uck," "whore," "happy Easter," "I speak a little Italian," and "hymn to Satan"



English is actually my second language, with Spanish being my first. I'm equally fluent in both, though. I don't think my brain can handle being fluent in two languages, so my Spanish accent in English does come through every now and again (specially when I'm nervous), and I tend to say grammatically retarded things in Spanish because I apply English logic to it without realizing.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 19, 2014)

Irish/American

Very rare.


----------



## facepalm66 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well I have russian, polish, lithuanian and little scandinavia in my blood.

I can speak russian, and my nativ lang. 
In norwegian I know that reikia means to smoke, and reikia in lithuanian means "needs". So that counts as a language too.

So.. yeah.


----------



## necronile (Apr 20, 2014)

Da I speak roshoon


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 20, 2014)

100% Honky.

Irish, Scottish, German, Texican.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 20, 2014)

facepalm66 said:


> Well I have russian, polish, lithuanian and little scandinavia in my blood.
> 
> I can speak russian, and my nativ lang.
> In norwegian I know that reikia means to smoke, and reikia in lithuanian means "needs". So that counts as a language too.
> ...



Hate to break it to you, man. But smoking in Norwegian is røyke.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Apr 20, 2014)

Dad- English/Irish

Mom- Italian

Me- Italian, English, and Irish


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 20, 2014)

Fen boy.

The Fens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mischief (Apr 21, 2014)

noodles said:


> White Eurotrash mutt.



+1000




This is me.
I've been told that I look Russian, German, Asian-European mix, and who knows what else.
I'm not entirely sure what all I am, but I am definitely a mutt.



Edit: I just realized what I truly look like, in that photo.


Half asleep.
Goodnight everyone.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 21, 2014)

chordata


----------



## Nats (Apr 21, 2014)

Italian and yes I can speak it. Unprovoked I don't speak it well, but if I'm in Italy or my Italian relatives are visiting I amaze myself at how much comes back to me and how much of a conversation I can hold. Or if I'm drunk I'll start speaking Italian to my wife. It turns her on because for that little bit of time that I do it it helps her forget she's married to me.


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 21, 2014)

Texan.... english, irish, french, german, cherokee....Texan!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2014)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I'm curious, do any of you guys speak any of your nationalities' languages? I speak some German, I don't know any Hungarian, and the only things I know how to say in Italian are "f uck," "whore," "happy Easter," "I speak a little Italian," and "hymn to Satan"



I speak a good bit of Spanish. It's annoying because I look black so girls think it's all EXTRA sexy and say silly shit to me like, "You should only talk to me in Spanish... That would be so hot." 

And we'd accomplish NOTHING because you dont speak that shit... 

Languages I don't speak dont sound sexy to me because they're unfamiliar... I don't even understand that...


----------



## ilyti (Apr 21, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Languages I don't speak dont sound sexy to me because they're unfamiliar... I don't even understand that...


Girls may say that about some languages, but try that with German or Hindi (for example), and you'll just get a .. even Danish sounds awful and my wife doesn't find it sexy in the least.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 21, 2014)

ilyti said:


> Girls may say that about some languages, but try that with German or Hindi (for example), and you'll just get a .. even Danish sounds awful and my wife doesn't find it sexy in the least.


 So true.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2014)

Gonna tell em I speak Cantonese... All Cantonese dirty talk...


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 22, 2014)

100% Hispanic


----------



## Svava (Apr 22, 2014)

SkullCrusher said:


> Fen boy.
> 
> The Fens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



OH.

British.


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 22, 2014)

american euromutt here... predominantly italian and irish with some scottish, german, and swedish thrown in. my great grandparents on my dad's side came over from italy, and my mom's grandparents were from nova scotia. my grandpa speaks a little italian but its a weird regional dialect and his family didn't keep it up once they came over to the states.


----------



## Joel (Apr 22, 2014)

English, but have Italian and Scottish in my blood as well.


----------



## vilk (Apr 25, 2014)

Is Jewish an ethnicity? Because I'm a quarter that, Croatian, and Irish, then eighths Lithuanian and Italian. Which means I'm simultaneously Slavic, Baltic, Latin, Celtic, and Semitic. Shoot all I'd needed was some Germanic and I'd have the whole set.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 25, 2014)

Mostly Polish, but the rest is Euro-mut/Algonquin mix.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 26, 2014)

vilk said:


> Is Jewish an ethnicity? Because I'm a quarter that, Croatian, and Irish, then eighths Lithuanian and Italian. Which means I'm simultaneously Slavic, Baltic, Latin, Celtic, and Semitic. Shoot all I'd needed was some Germanic and I'd have the whole set.


I always considered Jewish to refer to a culture, a religion, or an ethnicity. So yeah I'd say it counts.


----------



## coffeeflush (Apr 26, 2014)

Brown and Indian


----------



## isispelican (Apr 26, 2014)

Greek / Swiss


----------



## drmosh (Apr 26, 2014)

....ing white as shit.
I can track my family on both sides to northern england back until the 1400s, so very english


----------



## Rei (Apr 26, 2014)

3/4 Black, 1/4 Japanese. My father is half Japanese.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mom's black; Dad's French Canadian, German, and English


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm mostly Portuguese from both sides, with 1/8th Syrian and 25% unknown origin. My grandfather from my mother's side was adopted and looked very Brazilian (that is, like pretty much anything from black to indigenous).


----------



## MistaSnowman (May 14, 2014)

100% African-American male


----------



## Mason Bruce (May 15, 2014)

Ginger. Ya I know that's not really an ethnicity but it makes me feel unique given that both my parents are brunettes. Chalk it up to recessive genes. Either that or I was secretly adopted.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (May 18, 2014)

Welsh, Scottish, German, and some Canadian eh!


----------



## KJGaruda (May 18, 2014)

Black from both parents, and there's some Chinese mixed in there from my mom's side somewhere, and Welsh and Native American on my dad's side.


----------



## Detested (May 18, 2014)

Full blooded Mexican-American


----------



## dlsmith976 (May 18, 2014)

Irish, Dutch, Cherokee Indian.


----------



## liamh (May 18, 2014)

Cornish recognised as national minority group for the first time | UK news | theguardian.com

I'm Cornish, going back many generations. This was big news to me


----------



## tedtan (May 19, 2014)

liamh said:


> Cornish recognised as national minority group for the first time | UK news | theguardian.com
> 
> I'm Cornish, going back many generations. This was big news to me



That you're Cornish?


----------



## lucasreis (May 23, 2014)

75% Italian (mom's side entirely, one of father's sides) , 25% Portuguese (one of my father's sides) born in Brazil. I get people confused a lot when I post videos or show my pictures because everyone figures Brazilians should be dark skinned or whatever. Diversity is huge here 

I might have Austrian blood, as one of the sides of my mom's family is from Treviso, in the the Veneto region, and that place is really close to Austria and was always in a dispute between Italy, Austria and Venice (when it was a Nation). As someone already said, I also wanted to run of those 23andMe DNA tests to check out my heritage in a better way but unfortunately I can't do it now because they won't send the effing kits to Brazil 

Fluent in English, Spanish and Portuguese, I know a little bit of Italian (and should know more considering my background, shame on me).


----------



## straightshreddd (May 25, 2014)

Both sides of my family are from Puerto Rico and almost all of the ones that left Puerto Rico for the Continental US, headed to New York, New Jersey, or various parts of the Northeast.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 25, 2014)

Italian,Italian,Italian, Cherokee Indian, Polish, Welsh, and more Italian lol.


----------



## Jarmake (May 26, 2014)

white as snow. Finnish from both sides. But I haven't dug that deep into my relatives history, so I can't really say if there's any swedish/norwegian/russian roots in there.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 28, 2014)

Born in the USA, an "American"

But my ancestry includes Irish, French, German, English, Scandinavian, Scottish.
There's a few more, but I can't ever recall all of them at once.


----------



## Dooky (May 29, 2014)

I'm Tasmanian. My family came here from Scotland & England.


----------



## fortisursus (May 30, 2014)

I'm a mix, but I prefer to lean towards my Norwegian heritage.


----------



## Black43 (May 30, 2014)

English mum and German dad, I came to Australia when I was two.


----------



## djyngwie (May 31, 2014)

Caucasian/viking


----------



## warhead (Jun 1, 2014)

Croatian with a lot of German and little bit of Hungarian blood.


----------



## vansinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Viking by heritage, EUforized by force, really an Alien by choice..


----------

